# Southerness Sunday 29th  March 2020



## Jacko_G (Dec 12, 2019)

Any interest in a meet at Southerness on the above date?

Cost is £45 per head.

I personally think Southerness is a great track and a real test of golf. Anyone who is interested please confirm and I'll book it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2019)

Check the weather...  Me and my pal lasted 5 holes in the (gale force) wind - now that would have been OK - but the rain started as we walked down the 1st fairway.  Impossible.  But big high 5s to the club as they refunded our green fee...


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

might be tempted... March though... and you were moaning about Aberdeen in April


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			might be tempted... March though... and you were moaning about Aberdeen in April

Click to expand...

Down south mate. Tropical. Come down on the Saturday and play Gailes.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

Might well do, al long as it full course and no mats, be interested to play Gails again last time i thought it was "overrated"


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Might well do, al long as it full course and no mats, be interested to play Gails again last time i thought it was "overrated"

Click to expand...

Massively so!

😁


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

might come Friday and play Troon or WG with the Logan Air Boys


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 12, 2019)

Well I'm off Friday too so a wee invite wouldn't go amiss! 

😁


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Well I'm off Friday too so a wee invite wouldn't go amiss!

😁
		
Click to expand...

i'll see what i can do


----------



## casuk (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm in if I get transport


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 12, 2019)

Kindly  check the day/dates as 27th is a Friday. Not trying to be clever but have a flight around that date.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 12, 2019)

Yeah, 29th!

🙈


----------



## Toad (Dec 12, 2019)

Stick me in as a possible lad


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 12, 2019)

Toad said:



			Stick me in as a possible lad
		
Click to expand...

We have a potential 4 ball!


----------



## ger147 (Dec 13, 2019)

Put me down as a possible.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm in as a possible please


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2019)

I’m playing it on Sunday 9th Feb for the first time then playing Silloth on Monday. Stopping in Dumfries Saturday if anyone is in the area for a quiet drink 🤔


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			I’m playing it on Sunday 9th Feb for the first time then playing Silloth on Monday. Stopping in Dumfries Saturday if anyone is in the area for a quiet drink 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't put you and a "quiet drink" in the same sentence mate!


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			I wouldn't put you and a "quiet drink" in the same sentence mate!
		
Click to expand...

its a vicious rumour, a myth, all lies I tell thee 😜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			I wouldn't put you and a "quiet drink" in the same sentence mate!
		
Click to expand...

Well it’s normally quiet just after 8 when he sneaks away and “falls asleep” 😉


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 23, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Any interest in a meet at Southerness on the above date?

Cost is £45 per head.

I personally think Southerness is a great track and a real test of golf. Anyone who is interested please confirm and I'll book it.
		
Click to expand...

Great course, will keep an eye on this and see how it pans out. Long way to go for some to be hacking it about a difficult course


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Great course, will keep an eye on this and see how it pans out. Long way to go for some to be hacking it about a difficult course
		
Click to expand...

don't b e too hard on youself dear boy


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			don't b e too hard on youself dear boy

Click to expand...

🤣 it"s not myself I am worried about dear boy but I think you already know that


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			🤣 it"s not myself I am worried about dear boy but I think you already know that
		
Click to expand...

thats very considerate of you


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			thats very considerate of you

Click to expand...

No trees Patrick. 🎄


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2020)

any new on this are we a go..er?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm happy to sort out 2 or 3 tee times. 

Just need to firm up numbers


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm happy to sort out 2 or 3 tee times.

Just need to firm up numbers
		
Click to expand...

i'm up for it dear boy


----------



## casuk (Jan 23, 2020)

Up for it here too depending on transport of course, unless i pass my test on monday 😟


----------



## bigslice (Jan 23, 2020)

Im up for it👍


----------



## bigslice (Jan 23, 2020)

casuk said:



			Up for it here too depending on transport of course, unless i pass my test on monday 😟
		
Click to expand...

GOOd luck


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 23, 2020)

bigslice said:



			Im up for it👍
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't sure you were still alive never mind playing golf!

You know we're into 2020 now?


----------



## bigslice (Jan 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Wasn't sure you were still alive never mind playing golf!

You know we're into 2020 now?
		
Click to expand...

Ive been busy😜


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 23, 2020)

Me
Patrick
Chris
Davie

We have a 4 ball.

There were a good few possible, maybes. Anyone else willing to commit?


----------



## bigslice (Jan 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Me
Patrick
Chris
Davie

We have a 4 ball.

There were a good few possible, maybes. Anyone else willing to commit?[/QUOTE

Am on the lookmout for another club to join and then not play😜
		
Click to expand...


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm up for it and can give a lift


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I'm up for it and can give a lift
		
Click to expand...

excellent thanks, will PM you my address


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks, that's us up to 5 possibly six. 

I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## casuk (Feb 2, 2020)

Make that a possible 7, I might have another


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 7, 2020)

2 X tee times booked. 

£10 deposit required from everyone please.


----------



## casuk (Feb 7, 2020)

Send the details and I'll pay the deposit x2


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2020)

just send me the bank details of your nigerian uncle and i will send over the dosh


----------



## ger147 (Feb 8, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			2 X tee times booked.

£10 deposit required from everyone please.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies I forgot all about this. When you say you've booked 2 tee times, does that mean you have room for 8?


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes room for 8 and scope to expand. 

👍🏌️


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 8, 2020)

CSUK - deposit received X2
Me - deposit paid.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 8, 2020)

Me - deposit paid
CSUK - deposit paid X 2
Big Slice - deposit paid


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 8, 2020)

Funkycold & Ger if you can advise asap please.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm deffo in. PM me where to send the £10 deposit.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 9, 2020)

My £10 deposit paid.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 9, 2020)

ger147 said:



			My £10 deposit paid.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 9, 2020)

Me - deposit paid 
CSUK - deposit paid X 2
Big slice - deposit paid
Ger147 - deposit paid


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 9, 2020)

Last Weekend in March I've got Gullane No1 on 28th & North Berwick on 29th, shame as I would have loved to come over to Dumfries then onto Siloth for that weekend.. Can't make Siloth on the 10th Sorry Robin


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			Last Weekend in March I've got Gullane No1 on 28th & North Berwick on 29th, shame as I would have loved to come over to Dumfries then onto Siloth for that weekend.. Can't make Siloth on the 10th Sorry Robin
		
Click to expand...

🤷‍♂️


----------



## ger147 (Feb 9, 2020)

If anyone heading down is near me, give me a shout if you want to arrange a lift to share the journey.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 10, 2020)

Me - deposit paid
CSUK - deposit paid X 2
Big slice - deposit paid
Ger147 - deposit paid
Patrick - deposit paid

No response from Funkycoldmedina


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2020)

is the course Dog Friendly?  might have to bring Rupert


----------



## IanM (Feb 10, 2020)

I'd love to play in this, currently failing to find sensible flights!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2020)

IanM said:



			I'd love to play in this, currently failing to find sensible flights! 

Click to expand...

would take you less time to drive there than it will me


----------



## IanM (Feb 10, 2020)

you might be right

Chepstow is 323 miles....... but the M6 is being dug up (when isn't it?) so anyone's guess about driving time... 

Where are you Nairn?  70 miles nearer, but lots of little roads... 

I was hoping to find a flight into Prestwick but failing currently


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2020)

takes 2 and half to Perth from here and its not much more than 100 miles


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2020)

IanM said:



			you might be right

Chepstow is 323 miles....... but the M6 is being dug up (when isn't it?) so anyone's guess about driving time...

Where are you Nairn?  70 miles nearer, but lots of little roads...

I was hoping to find a flight into Prestwick but failing currently
		
Click to expand...

Easy drive, I drove up to Dumfries on Saturday and it took me 3.5hrs, drove back through the storms on Sunday and took 4hrs.  Could have done it quicker but was happy in cruise control saving on mpg.

Roadworks were't an issue each way, in fact the average speed sections keep everything moving.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 11, 2020)

No reply or deposit from one interested party.

Have two spaces available.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No reply or deposit from one interested party.

Have two spaces available.
		
Click to expand...

i might have scared off FCM... he might think he has to come and pick me up


----------



## ger147 (Feb 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i might have scared off FCM... he might think he has to come and pick me up

Click to expand...

I'll pick you up, just let me know when you've been dropped off at Bothwell services...


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 12, 2020)

Sorry Jacko, I'm just back from a family half term hol. I will get this paid today


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 12, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Sorry Jacko, I'm just back from a family half term hol. I will get this paid today
		
Click to expand...

No worries. 

Thanks


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2020)

what about Toad, i think he posted on this he was interested?


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what about Toad, i think he posted on this he was interested?
		
Click to expand...

Think his good lady said no! 😜

Him and his Mrs are looking to book a holiday and he can't commit just yet.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Think his good lady said no! 😜

Him and his Mrs are looking to book a holiday and he can't commit just yet.
		
Click to expand...

whats wrong with Drumfries and Galloway for a holiday


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 13, 2020)

Funky deposit received thank you.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 13, 2020)

What tee times do you have booked?


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 13, 2020)

ger147 said:



			What tee times do you have booked?
		
Click to expand...

1130 & 1140 which if my calculations are correct are actually 1030/40 as the clocks "spring" forward!


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			1130 & 1140 which if my calculations are correct are actually 1030/40 as the clocks "spring" forward!
		
Click to expand...

Does this mean I have to be up at 2 or 3am to pick Patrick up?😜


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Does this mean I have to be up at 2 or 3am to pick Patrick up?😜
		
Click to expand...

no lie in for you, you will need to be up earlier


----------



## ger147 (Feb 13, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Does this mean I have to be up at 2 or 3am to pick Patrick up?😜
		
Click to expand...

Relax, you can have a long lie, I'm giving Patrick a lift. He's getting dropped off at Bothwell services...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Relax, you can have a long lie, I'm giving Patrick a lift. He's getting dropped off at Bothwell services...
		
Click to expand...

Am i bollox


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 17, 2020)

Got an 8th man confirmed. 

Just need to chase him for a ten spot now.


----------



## Andy (Feb 19, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Got an 8th man confirmed.

Just need to chase him for a ten spot now.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Nelson 😁 😂


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 6, 2020)

Without sounding like yer mammy please be aware that the clocks "spring forward" so you get an hour's less kip before you need to get down to Southerness.

That's all folks, will post more details nearer the time. I aim to get down there for a bacon and black pudding roll prior to golf - food of champions!!!

🏌️🏌️🏌️🏌️


----------



## ger147 (Mar 6, 2020)

Is anyone sharing transport apart from me picking up Patrick at Bothwell services?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 6, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Is anyone sharing transport apart from me picking up Patrick at Bothwell services?
		
Click to expand...

No idea. 

I'll make contact with Andy and bigchopper sorry bigslice. 

No idea where funky cold is traveling from.

Kris is traveling with Matty.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Is anyone sharing transport apart from me picking up Patrick at Bothwell services?
		
Click to expand...

thats the one near Avimore right?


----------



## casuk (Mar 6, 2020)

Me and a mate will be travelling from shettlelston ger


----------



## ger147 (Mar 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			thats the one near Avimore right?
		
Click to expand...

No, it's the one in Bothwell.  Do you have Google maps up north?


----------



## bigslice (Mar 7, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Without sounding like yer mammy please be aware that the clocks "spring forward" so you get an hour's less kip before you need to get down to Southerness.

That's all folks, will post more details nearer the time. I aim to get down there for a bacon and black pudding roll prior to golf - food of champions!!!

🏌️🏌️🏌️🏌️
		
Click to expand...

Affs i need my beauty sleep or am grumpy


----------



## bigslice (Mar 7, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No idea.

I'll make contact with Andy and bigchopper sorry bigslice.

No idea where funky cold is traveling from.

Kris is traveling with Matty.
		
Click to expand...

Please stop calling me big chopper, we shared a room once or twice but im more than that. Im also a golfer😜


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2020)

ger147 said:



			No, it's the one in Bothwell.  Do you have Google maps up north? 

Click to expand...

thats a bit out the way, assume you mean Bothwell.. Sutherland


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 7, 2020)

Sent Funkycold a message. Hopefully he replies before the day.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 8, 2020)

It's in the family calendar Jacko so it's now official. Travelling from.glasgow so happy to share or give a lift to anyone needing it


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 16, 2020)

we still doing this??

not booked acom yet


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 16, 2020)

Unless you are a carrier of Covid 19 then please feel free to attend.

Should we set rules of elbow bumps only?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 16, 2020)

I guess we'll keep tabs with "official advice" and assess what is the best course of action nearer the time. Personally I fully intend to play at Southerness but will touch base with them and also see how "bad" things get in the interim. 

Anyone unwilling to travel just try and give a bit of notice. Totally understand there may be a bit of reluctance.


----------

